# I've got the pox!



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

47 years old and I've caught chicken pox. No videos from me for a while.

My sides ache. My neck aches. My back aches. I've got spots all over, and I do mean *ALL OVER*!!

and it's itchy. My God, is it itchy. I should be wearing boxing gloves to stop myself tearing my skin off 

One of the beauties of having a better half who's a nurse - I've got the right drugs and feeling not too bad.

One of the worst things about having a better half who's a nurse - she laughed her head off and I didn't get lots of sympathy and tea and biscuits


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Club Pox*

Oh dear.. Sounds nasty and at your age too ;-). Plenty of TLC from the other half required.

I'm 53 and although I had it when I was a kid, I took a nasty rash down one side of my lower back to my doc last week, who told me I've got shingles, which has laid dormant since those chicken pox days.

I don't think I've ever felt so lethargic and sickly in my life :-(


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Oh dear.. Sounds nasty and at your age too ;-). Plenty of TLC from the other half required.
> 
> I'm 53 and although I had it when I was a kid, I took a nasty rash down one side of my lower back to my doc last week, who told me I've got shingles, which has laid dormant since those chicken pox days.
> 
> I don't think I've ever felt so lethargic and sickly in my life :-(


My OH was saying something about shingles and chicken pox and I need to be careful around her folks and mine because they can get shingles from my pox or something. Wasnt really listening as I was too absorbed in my own sickness to listen.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Get a nail file and shorten all your nails and make sure you don't scratch your spots - not even once!

I did it as a child and I still have the remnants of a spot on my tummy as a constant reminder of how I wished I hadn't scratched.

Apart from that - get well soon!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Get well soon

I had shingles not nice
,loads of sympathy, but making the videos might take your mind off it>

:grin2: Just saying LOL


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

david-david said:


> My OH was saying something about shingles and chicken pox and I need to be careful around her folks and mine because they can get shingles from my pox or something. Wasnt really listening as I was too absorbed in my own sickness to listen.


Hi David

As I have recently been looking at all the info about Chickenpox and Shingles I knew where to look for the info you need:

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/chickenpox/Pages/Introduction.aspx <<<Click

Chickenpox is very infectious so you need to check if your folks have had it ...if they have then they should have immunity but I would still be careful until you are not contagious, for when that is see the link info. Also it is extremely dangerous if pregnant women catch it.

The reason I had been checking up is because just yesterday I at last managed to get a dose of the new shingles vaccine through my NHS GP. The NHS rules are really strange on who is eligible ... fortunately I got an invite to have one but it has taken the doc six months to get me a dose... apparently it is expensive too... about £200+ a shot .... Thank you NHS ... it really does work... the NHS that is ( well it has for me .. :wink2


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there's pox and there's pox

You can hug me

I've had the singles injection:wink2::wink2:

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The edit dint the work

SHINGLES. injection
Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

aldra said:


> . . . I've had the singles injection:wink2::wink2:
> Aldra:smile2:


I had that injection after 2 marriages . . Took away the pain but made my wallet bleed till it hurt :wink2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You poor thing! Chicken pox is horrible, and generally worse for adults.

Years ago, Christmas 1979, my whole family (apart from me, as I'd had it as a child), got the dreaded pox!

At the time we had 4 of our 5 kids, aged 10, 8, 2 and 9 months. The baby was quite poorly, but the other kids weren't too bad. My sister, aged 15, was living with us (our mother had just died), and she was quite poorly, but worst of all was my husband, John, he was really bad.

What a Christmas that was! I seemed to spend my whole time bathing kids or applying calamine lotion!

BTW, bathing in a cool bath with some bicarbonate of soda in the water does help relieve the itch.

I have never understood why, in this country, we don't routinely vaccinate kids against this nasty virus, especially given how serious both it and shingles can be in later life. There is a vaccine, but chicken pox is regarded as "minor" by the powers that be!

Hope you get well soon.
Linda


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*At least it waited till we arrived home!!!!!!*

Hi,

Arrived back in the UK and drove 360 miles home (don't ask), spent two days putting the van to bed, next day, worst pain ever no rash so doc suspected pulled muscle. Rash arrived next day - yup Shingles.

Pain even worse, now dosed up on Acyclavir and CoCodamol.

I will watch out for the phone system in future, first call from our eldest son on our return to tell us he had shingles - I didn't know viruses can be transmitted down the phone lines???????

Best wishes to all suffering from Pox or Shingles - take it easy

Bill & Patsy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shingles is not good

Being 70 +

Our health centre vaccinate

It's vety expensive though

For the health centre not us

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to suffer from shingles - then I retired and stopped inspecting gravel pits. :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you have been afflicted by what is regarded as a "minor" childhood illness - probably described by the same caring Doctor who said that Braxton-Hicks (practice labour pains) are not painful........ my wife and daughters would like to disagree with HIM too......

I hope that you get well soon - not scratching is important byt bl00dy difficult to avoid - I am sure your caring, loving wife and nurse will give you massive amounts of support (and what she says behind your back won't matter too much......),

get well soon and use the time available wisely - you can always post lots of comments on here to keep us all entertained....

I was aware of the links between chicken pox and shingles but refreshment is always good, so thanks Spykal for that page.

Dave


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Penquin said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been afflicted by what is regarded as a "minor" childhood illness - probably described by the same caring Doctor who said that Braxton-Hicks (practice labour pains) are not painful........ my wife and daughters would like to disagree with HIM too......
> 
> I hope that you get well soon - not scratching is important byt bl00dy difficult to avoid - I am sure your caring, loving wife and nurse will give you massive amounts of support (and what she says behind your back won't matter too much......),
> 
> ...


Thankfully, it's all finished.

It was horrible (and I'm blaming nieces and nephews for bringing the dreaded lurgy from school!) I've got a couple of pock marks on my face but not that bad. I'm using plenty of creams and things so hopefully they'll disappear.

If not, I'll say it was when I was fighting a wild bear!...and I won


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

david-david said:


> Thankfully, it's all finished.
> 
> It was horrible (and I'm blaming nieces and nephews for bringing the dreaded lurgy from school!) I've got a couple of pock marks on my face but not that bad. I'm using plenty of creams and things so hopefully they'll disappear.
> 
> If not, I'll say it was when I was fighting a wild bear!...and I won


Sorry David, you can only blame yourself...........

If you had attended school rather than mitch all the time you would have caught them when young and therefore less invasive. >>


----------

